# Finding out who owns land



## nikkibee93 (6 July 2016)

Hi all, so a few months ago i was recently on the look out for a new yard and one day i just googled lots of yards local to me and drove around to visit some of them. I cam across one of them and when i arrived, the place was empty. This yard has a house on site, it has a block of stables, tack room, etc, a rather large outdoor arena and is surrounded by fields. I had a peek inside a window of one of the houses and there was no signs of life but there was boxes as if someone had packed up. I asked a local neighbour and he said that no one had been there for a few years. That was a while ago but it is still playing on my mind because it looks like my ideal yard. So i did some research online and found that the last signs of life there is looking to have been around 2012/2013. I just want to know how i would go about finding out who owns the place, there isnt much about it anywhere online which i find a bit bizarre. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## HashRouge (6 July 2016)

nikkibee93 said:



			Hi all, so a few months ago i was recently on the look out for a new yard and one day i just googled lots of yards local to me and drove around to visit some of them. I cam across one of them and when i arrived, the place was empty. This yard has a house on site, it has a block of stables, tack room, etc, a rather large outdoor arena and is surrounded by fields. I had a peek inside a window of one of the houses and there was no signs of life but there was boxes as if someone had packed up. I asked a local neighbour and he said that no one had been there for a few years. That was a while ago but it is still playing on my mind because it looks like my ideal yard. So i did some research online and found that the last signs of life there is looking to have been around 2012/2013. I just want to know how i would go about finding out who owns the place, there isnt much about it anywhere online which i find a bit bizarre. Any help would be much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

You could ask around the local area a bit more - try the pub and the local post office (if there is one). Or possibly post an enquiry letter through the letterbox(es) of one or more of the houses. There must be someone checking on the property/ properties even if no-one is living there.


----------



## nikkibee93 (6 July 2016)

Yea, i think i am going to go over and get some more information. It is pretty much in the middle of nowhere so not many houses around but i my friend knows someone who lives local so he is going to ask them for me. It would be a cracking little yard and if someone was looking after it, surely someone must be around especially if there is boxes of stuff in the house.


----------



## Dry Rot (6 July 2016)

If it's in the middle of no where, maybe they couldn't get clients!

Try this:

http://www.landregistry-titledeeds.co.uk/land-registry-documents/


----------



## nikkibee93 (8 July 2016)

I found out who owns it  she is selling the full place and i cant buy it  if only she would rent it out to me! lol, will be a cracking place whoever gets it


----------



## EmmaC78 (8 July 2016)

Where is it? I am looking to buy. It sounds like it might be out of my budget anyway though.


----------



## nikkibee93 (8 July 2016)

It is in airdrie, near chapelhall?? It has a nice sized house, garage, block of stables and an arena and i dont know how much land comes with it. I can pm you the proper address if you like


----------



## EmmaC78 (8 July 2016)

Yes that would be great thank you.


----------

